# Missing the pup



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Cheeney is apparently making great progress up at Gun Dog Camp in north GA, but we are missing him something fierce! :frown:

We're still hoping to pick him up around Aug 11th, but the Trainer has warned us that it might be a week or two later. At the very max we will be picking him up the 25th because he & Zio are entered in the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida Labour Day weekend in Orlando.

Waaaaaah! I want my Cheeney-Beaney back!!!! <sniffle>


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear your missing pup, just think, he is probably having a blast? :smile:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awwww... I can understand your missing your pup. However, try to look at the this as just a blip on the whole time-line of your long life with him. 

And what a lucky pup he is to be able to fulfill his instincts as a true gun dog!

Oh, and keep a cute picture of him at hand...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep....... I'll bet that is hard to let them go, but just think he will be back. And he will be a better hunter.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Countdown*

We will be going up to GA on Aug 24th to pick Cheeney up. Yaaaaaaay!

Counting the days....


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Wonderful news! How's he doing with his training?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Wonderful news! How's he doing with his training?


We were told that he was progressing so well that they were also going to do force fetch; they usually don't do BOTH "breaking" and force fetch during a single training stay. So they wanted at least a couple more weeks to have BOTH "breaking" and "force fetch" well ingrained. 

At one point in answer to our weekly "how's Cheeney doing" the trainer joked "oohhh, not so well. Just send his papers." <lol> Which was proof to us that he was learning very rapidly.

Even though the trainer isn't a "fan" of field dogs being trained in obedience (they claim the it makes the dogs more likely to "sit" in the field if they are under stress) he was very impressed with how well Cheeney was doing. In fact, he confided that by training him in obedience, we had "taught the dog how to learn", which in turn set him up to move so quickly through his gun dog training.

Anyways, we are so happy that we are FINALLY going to pick Cheeney up. We miss him so much! (Even Zio, I'm sure.)


----------



## warunasanjaya1919 (Aug 18, 2012)

SubMariner,I am very sorry to hear that you missed your Cheeney. I wish he is spending a better time.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*He's Baaaack!*

Spent Fri doing the long drive up to GA to get Cheeney. Did some work with him & the trainer. Wow! He is some great "green broke" dog!

Next morning returned to train/run Zio. He was awesome with 3 finds & steady as a rock. Then worked with Cheeney & the trainer. Again, doing VERY well for a 16 month old!

Then the LONG ride home + 1 (brought back a friend's dog who was also there for training).

We are so happy to have all our pups back under one roof! :happy:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> We are so happy to have all our pups back under one roof! :happy:


I can imagine how great that feels-- your pack is back!

Congrats on all the good work they have been doing.


----------

